# Meet Joey :D



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

This is Joey.. 
I picked him up at 7...
He's soooo sweet...
Very friendly too 
He didnt have a name when i got him.... Poor baby 
He looks soooo tiny compared to my lot..
About 12 weeks i would say 










































Saved the best til last


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww he is gorgeous - love the last picture.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwww very cute 

sooooooo how many are you at now ??? lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Temp cage btw...
lost the ladder for the good one...

will buy one tomorrow then he can go in the decent cage  
thats just the cage i use for when i'm cleaning them out


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> awwwww very cute
> 
> sooooooo how many are you at now ??? lol


7 but will be 8 on monday


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Temp cage btw...
> lost the ladder for the good one...
> 
> will buy one tomorrow then he can go in the decent cage
> thats just the cage i use for when i'm cleaning them out


Its probably still better than the weird pinball cage he was in before (if he is that hamster?)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Its probably still better than the weird pinball cage he was in before (if he is that hamster?)


haha yes he is

it wasnt as bad in person but still really small

At least she cleaned him out... unlike the woman i got Blackie and Lucky off of


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha yes he is
> 
> it wasnt as bad in person but still really small
> 
> At least she cleaned him out... unlike the woman i got Blackie and Lucky off of


Thats good then 

I just don't like it because it reminds me of pinball I'm not really sure why though lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Thats good then
> 
> I just don't like it because it reminds me of pinball I'm not really sure why though lol


still wouldnt put a ham of mine in it tho


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> still wouldnt put a ham of mine in it tho


No, lucky Joey doesn't have to live in it any more 

Btw I forgot to say I love the last pic of him its sooo cute


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sooo cute ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> No, lucky Joey doesn't have to live in it any more
> 
> Btw I forgot to say I love the last pic of him its sooo cute


i know... i looooove it.... 

He hasnt sat still since i brought him home... :lol::lol:
he seems to love the temp cage ut:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Sooo cute ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


not seen you for a long time :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

where is the 8th hamster coming from, haha still wont catch up with me as daisey wouold have had her babies by then :laugh:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> where is the 8th hamster coming from, haha still wont catch up with me as daisey wouold have had her babies by then :laugh:


If its a competition this could go a bit out of control lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> where is the 8th hamster coming from, haha still wont catch up with me as daisey wouold have had her babies by then :laugh:


A woman off gumtree...
She saw my ad on there and wants me to have her syrian...

He's in a rotastak cage and aparantly he loves it 
Dread cleaning it


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

26 rats  How many rats = one hamster?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> If its a competition this could go a bit out of control lol


haha yeh could be quite dangerous


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> A woman off gumtree...
> She saw my ad on there and wants me to have her syrian...
> 
> He's in a rotastak cage and aparantly he loves it
> Dread cleaning it


now that was a bad idea puttin an ad on gumtree wasnt it !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> now that was a bad idea puttin an ad on gumtree wasnt it !


:blushing: maybe :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't understand you people who just go out and get hamsters willy nilly, honestly I think it must be some kind of an addiction. Joey is seriously cute though , 8 ooops.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I can't understand you people who just go out and get hamsters willy nilly, honestly I think it must be some kind of an addiction. Joey is seriously cute though , 8 ooops.


where have you been i missed you so much :crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I can't understand you people who just go out and get hamsters willy nilly, honestly I think it must be some kind of an addiction. Joey is seriously cute though , 8 ooops.


Do you want another hamster now? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> where have you been i missed you so much :crying:


Hey! Aren;t I good enough company? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_aww hes is adorable!! i seen that cage that he was in, in pets at home  weird eh! and i also noticed in the adoption section 2 little syrian hammies i might have to adopt  now i just need a cage or 2.............:blushing:_


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hey! Aren;t I good enough company?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


oh i suppose so :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> oh i suppose so :001_tt2:


I managed to keep you up 5 hours past your bedtime last night so I must be doing something right 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww he's adorable! Joey is such a sweet name too. Hope he settles in well with you.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I managed to keep you up 5 hours past your bedtime last night so I must be doing something right
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Dont remind me :001_tt2: hahahaha



happysaz133 said:


> Aww he's adorable! Joey is such a sweet name too. Hope he settles in well with you.


Thanks 

I'm going to call the other new one Chandler :laugh::laugh:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Dont remind me :001_tt2: hahahaha
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'm going to call the other new one Chandler :laugh::laugh:


I love it! I had goldfish called Phoebe and Joey


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When are you getting Chandler?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> When are you getting Chandler?


On monday... he's coming in a rotastak tho...
i hate them things


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> On monday... he's coming in a rotastak tho...
> i hate them things


You could attach a bin cage like Flissy is going to do then there will be somewhere to put the wheel etc.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You could attach a bin cage like Flissy is going to do then there will be somewhere to put the wheel etc.


I'm sure srhdufe probably has about 50 million spare cages though!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I'm sure srhdufe probably has about 50 million spare cages though!


Nope, she had 50 million spare cages but I think she's filled them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You could attach a bin cage like Flissy is going to do then there will be somewhere to put the wheel etc.


cool
i would take him out of it but aparantly the lady got him a "normal" cage and he sulked.. so she had to put him back in the rotastack  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> cool
> i would take him out of it but aparantly the lady got him a "normal" cage and he sulked.. so she had to put him back in the rotastack  :laugh::laugh:


Hmm there are "normal" cages and "normal" cages, maybe if he got a decent normal cage he would be happy.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> cool
> i would take him out of it but aparantly the lady got him a "normal" cage and he sulked.. so she had to put him back in the rotastack  :laugh::laugh:


Hahaha fussy hamster


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I'm sure srhdufe probably has about 50 million spare cages though!





thedogsmother said:


> Nope, she had 50 million spare cages but I think she's filled them


You are both sooooo cheeky!! :001_tt2:



thedogsmother said:


> Hmm there are "normal" cages and "normal" cages, maybe if he got a decent normal cage he would be happy.


It was a savic cambridge...


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

bless him lil cutie


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think i may change his name to Wyatt... 
As in Wyatt Haliwell (charmed)

I already have a Leo...

What do you think???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I think i may change his name to Wyatt...
> As in Wyatt Haliwell (charmed)
> 
> I already have a Leo...
> ...


I don't like Wyatt, is Piper just a girls name or could he be piper?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Or if i leave it as joey i can get chandler...
Then a ross, a rachel, a pheobe, a monica.....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Joey and Chandler


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

But no, you aren't allowed to get more hamsters so you can have all the names from Friends


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Or if i leave it as joey i can get chandler...
> Then a ross, a rachel, a pheobe, a monica.....
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Hmmmm why do you think I went for Buffy the vampire slayer and Angel, loads of names still to go at lol.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmmm why do you think I went for Buffy the vampire slayer and Angel, loads of names still to go at lol.


Then when i've used up all those names i can use desperate housewife names 

Or the names off of Get along gang!!!! 

Yes, get along gang


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I choose random names cos there's milliuons of them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just googled the get along gang, I thought I was out of touch and it was some dead trendy new group.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I just googled the get along gang, I thought I was out of touch and it was some dead trendy new group.


hahahahaha

YouTube - get along gang


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> YouTube - get along gang


God they are trendy, sort of retro as well.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> God they are trendy, sort of retro as well.


i loved it when i was a kid
i still do 

Oh and raggy dolls too


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol never heard of them... I don't think I'm old enough


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Lol never heard of them... I don't think I'm old enough


are you calling me old??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/57762-get-along-gang.html


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> i loved it when i was a kid
> i still do
> 
> Oh and raggy dolls too


I luuuuuurved raggy dolls



Flissy said:


> Lol never heard of them... I don't think I'm old enough


I feel very old all of a sudden:cryin:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes you are both ancient 

Hehe only joking


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yes you are both ancient
> 
> Hehe only joking


i dont think we should talk to flissy anymore tdm :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> i dont think we should talk to flissy anymore tdm :001_tt2:


WellI can't put her on ignore either, I might miss something juicy.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> WellI can't put her on ignore either, I might miss something juicy.


lmao...
we'll let you off flissy 

but only if you give me your sausage


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Its probably still better than the weird pinball cage he was in before (if he is that hamster?)


what pinball cage? can i see a pic of it please?

cute hammy btw!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think she's learned her lesson (can you tell why my kids think I'm the soft one?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> what pinball cage? can i see a pic of it please?
> 
> cute hammy btw!


Tame Syrian Hamster, Cage &amp Accessories For Sale Leeds Leeds pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> lmao...
> we'll let you off flissy
> 
> but only if you give me your sausage


It's hard to use my hamster's name in a sentance without it sounding a bit rude 

But no you can't have have him


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> It's hard to use my hamster's name in a sentance without it sounding a bit rude
> 
> But no you can't have have him


well then give me your pussy :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> well then give me your pussy :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Haha very funny


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Haha very funny


sorry... cant help being childish sometimes :blushing:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The woman just emailed me and asked how Joey is settling in...

His name was origionally Gerald


----------

